# Help needed with Rivarossi 2-10-2



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I just won, but am yet to receive an Riverossi 2-10-2. I currently have all Mantua steam with the exception of a New One converted with a Mantua drive train and a Riverossi Pacific.

Unlike the Pacific this 2-10-2 has the motor in the cab. I have a few questions:
1. When was this made?
2. How is its performance?
3. Things to look for?
4. Other than the standard cleaning and lube what should be done when this locomotive is taken apart for service?
5. How is this on 18r curves? The center drivers have no flanges so that should help.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

They run fine. Very quiet actually compared to Mantua. Make sure no drivers are cracked or loose.The pick up schemem is the same except that the tender drawbar is removable without a screw. Make sure that stiff wire is stiff, the tender wheels and the pick-ups are clean.Not sure about 18" curves. I have 2 Rivarossi's myself in HO, good runners.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The rivs that I hav love 18r good runners but they do make some noise.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

some one must have renumbered it. Rivarossi has a listing for:

*code* *year* *description (in italian)* 
*1255* *1967* *Locomotiva a vapore 2-10-2 S1 6206 Baltimore & Ohio* *
5099/02* *1967* *Locomotiva a vapore 2-10-2 S1 6200 Baltimore & Ohio* 
*1255/1 * *1978* *Locomotiva a vapore 2-10-2 S1 6206 Baltimore & Ohio* *
1536* *1980* *Locomotiva a vapore 2-10-2 S1 6200 Baltimore & Ohio*


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id81.html


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

sawgunner said:


> some one must have renumbered it. Rivarossi has a listing for:
> 
> *code* *year* *description (in italian)*
> *1255* *1967* *Locomotiva a vapore 2-10-2 S1 6206 Baltimore & Ohio* *
> ...


I thought the number and the red widows did not match any of the ones I saw on the net.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Good Pickup!*

Nice pickup Tkruger, Those 2-10-2 are getting harder to find besides the rising prices on Ebay. The ones I've seen have been B&O with that sweet oil tender. Being non articulated and on 18' radius they have a tendency to look sluggish and do have to fight through them...My 2-8-4 Berkshires handle it fine but cosmetically look like they are fighting throught those turns....but since I updated to 22 it makes a world of difference....just sayin. Congrats and good hunting!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Nice pickup Tkruger, Those 2-10-2 are getting harder to find besides the rising prices on Ebay. The ones I've seen have been B&O with that sweet oil tender. Being non articulated and on 18' radius they have a tendency to look sluggish and do have to fight through them...My 2-8-4 Berkshires handle it fine but cosmetically look like they are fighting throught those turns....but since I updated to 22 it makes a world of difference....just sayin. Congrats and good hunting!


Thanks for the info on the turns. Most of the turns are 22r - 23r with the exception of a climb up a hill and the entrance to the yard. Space limited both of those areas on the main line to 18r. The inner line uses 18r and 15r but runs F units and a couple of 0-4-0.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Received the train last night. Good news is it looks great and the motor runs perfectly. Bad news is that as soon as it hits the slightest incline or attempts to pull anything the wheels stop spinning and you can hear the motor rev up. Any idea if there is a common issue with these? It looks great and cosmetically it is perfect for its age. Have not yet opened it up.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Probably a cracked universal...just enough to grip the shaft and pull the lokey on the straight and flat, but loose enough that it lets go on a hill...:thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Probably a cracked universal...just enough to grip the shaft and pull the lokey on the straight and flat, but loose enough that it lets go on a hill...:thumbsup:


Is that a part that can easily be home made or will I need to be searching for OEM parts? Is there a site that deals in Riverossi parts like Yardbird does with Mantua?


----------

